# Leaking Fermenter Spigot - Help Required!



## JimC (16/5/10)

Hi all!

1st post and it's a doosey. I'm a newbie whose just filled his fermenter with amber ale only to discover a slow drip leaking from where the spigot screws screws into the fermenter. 
Is there anything i can do to save this batch? It worked perfectly on my last brew, and I didnt notice any leaks when I was sanatizing it earlier in the day.

All i've tried so far is gently tilting the fermenter back and unscrewing the spigot then rescrewing it to make sure its on the thread properly. i lost a bit of ale and surely risked contamination, but i'm kind of panicing!

Any help would be greatly appreciated since my LHBS is closed on Sundays!!!

Cheers & Beers


----------



## fogartn (16/5/10)

Have you put your yeast in yet??


----------



## JimC (16/5/10)

yep, unfortunately the yeast is in there. I noticed it the leak about 10 mins after that.

It's currently dripping into a bucket while I await replies on various internet forums!!


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/10)

You did put the washer back on the tap thread? 

Edityou could go to local hardware get new tap with thread tape on it.


----------



## JimC (16/5/10)

if you mean the black rubber ring thats meant to seal it, then yes it's on there. is there meant to be another washer?

Its only my second brew, so I'm still getting to know all the equipment.


----------



## fogartn (16/5/10)

.................crap


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/10)

JimC said:


> if you mean the black rubber ring thats meant to seal it, then yes it's on there. is there meant to be another washer?
> 
> Its only my second brew, so I'm still getting to know all the equipment.




Only one washer. The tap does not have to have the spout pointing down, so it is ok to over tighten slightly.


----------



## jyo (16/5/10)

If you are desperate, you could try pushing some fresh out of the pack blutack or plasticine around the outside of the tap. 
Just a thought. 
Cheers, John.


----------



## fogartn (16/5/10)

bradsbrew said:


> You did put the washer back on the tap thread?
> 
> Edityou could go to local hardware get new tap with thread tape on it.




Agreed. Most of the tap threads are the same so one from the hardware shop should match.


----------



## JimC (16/5/10)

Thanks all for the replies so far.

Already tried the blu tack and it just seeped straight through. I've also tightened it within an inch of its life...I've even loosened it slightly in case i was over-tightening it. I even tried masking tape as a last resort, all to no avail.

I tried unscrewing and rescrewing a couple more times and that got real messy. I'm sure the brew is probably contaminated by now, but I wanted to try every option before chucking it.


----------



## jyo (16/5/10)

JimC said:


> Thanks all for the replies so far.
> 
> Already tried the blu tack and it just seeped straight through. I've also tightened it within an inch of its life...I've even loosened it slightly in case i was over-tightening it. I even tried masking tape as a last resort, all to no avail.
> 
> I tried unscrewing and rescrewing a couple more times and that got real messy. I'm sure the brew is probably contaminated by now, but I wanted to try every option before chucking it.



That must be bloody frustrating, mate. What about silicone around the tap, or hot wax??? I'm just picturing that sweet wort dripping away :angry:


----------



## JimC (16/5/10)

Well, you wouldn't believe it. I took a wrench to it and tightened it some more and it appears to have stopped leaking. I feel kinda stupid, but on my last brew I tightened it by hand with no dramas. Dunno why it would be som much more difficult this time round.

Anyway, my question now is have I ruined the brew?

When I was fiddling with the thread, beer was gushing out of the fermenter and there was obviously quite a bit of splashing. My grubby hands were all over the spigot. Should I chuck it? Or what signs should I look for to check if its gotten infected after this?

Bear in mind this all happened about 30-40 minutes after pitching the yeast. Thanks again.



bradsbrew said:


> Only one washer. The tap does not have to have the spout pointing down, so it is ok to over tighten slightly.


----------



## warra48 (16/5/10)

Next time use some thread tape on the tap. 
I find that using a spanner on mine often doesn't tighten the tap enough, as the plastic rounds off allowing the spanner to slip. I need to use a vicegrips to get enough purchase to get it to turn around until it is tight enough. It is OK to keep tightening it as far as you can. If you overtighten, it just jumps a single thread back out, and that's when you know where the maximum tight spot is.
Also, have a good look at the threads on the tap. Sometimes you get some moulding imperfections which need trimming with a hobby knife or razor blade etc.


----------



## jyo (16/5/10)

JimC said:


> Well, you wouldn't believe it. I took a wrench to it and tightened it some more and it appears to have stopped leaking. I feel kinda stupid, but on my last brew I tightened it by hand with no dramas. Dunno why it would be som much more difficult this time round.
> 
> Anyway, my question now is have I ruined the brew?
> 
> ...




Golden rule- never tip a brew unless you are sure it is rooted. Taste it in a few days. Chances are the beer gods will be kind to you.
Glad it's sorted mate.
John.


----------



## beerbog (16/5/10)

Tighten it some more, doesn't matter if the sediment reducer is up or down, then turn it back to bottle or keg. You should be able to get another 1/2 turn out of it.


----------



## [email protected] (16/5/10)

For some reason when every thing goes wrong and you think a beer is ruined for sure, it turns out to be one of your finest. Because nothing was entering your beer, it was a slow drip out, chances are nothing got in and you wont have a problem.


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/10)

I have had a small drip in mine maybe 2 drops a day done 3 brews like this as it was the tap not the thread. Never had trouble with it so you should be fine. good to see you fixed it I used to tighten mine as hard as they go now I just tighten till it has resistance thought it would leak for sure but it doesnt. I also noticed if you tighten to tight the rubber o ring can squash and not seal properly, Thats why I have gone back to not tightening it so tight


----------



## Boognish (17/5/10)

dont tip it out imo, your beer will be fine


----------



## RobboMC (20/5/10)

Next time you may find the sealing ring works better if you dip it in boiling water first to soften it.

I do this with my screw on lid every single time and never get any air leaks,
the tap seal also gets the hot water treatment as I always stick it inside the fermenter for the 
boiling water rinse.

These seals tend to harden between brews, especially in winter.


----------



## raven19 (20/5/10)

+1 to thread tape.

Also have a spare tap on hand just incase (green shed sells them cheap).


----------



## Batz (20/5/10)

Gibbo1 said:


> Tighten it some more, doesn't matter if the sediment reducer is up or down, then turn it back to bottle or keg. You should be able to get another 1/2 turn out of it.




+1

I bet that's the problem, the tap does not always point straight down.

Batz


----------



## dbod (20/5/10)

Batz said:


> +1
> 
> I bet that's the problem, the tap does not always point straight down.
> 
> Batz


Moved my fermenter last night ready for Bulk Priming and bottling. Caught it on a corner and the tap ripped out! Beautiful brown ale gushing out everywhere! managed to block it with my finger. One hand holding the flood back, one holding the fermenter up and scrabbling with my toes to reach the tap!

Finally got it back in with only 3 litres wasted. Doh. Hope my finger was clean! Really
must tighten up my post-ferment process. 

Good luck with your brew, reckon your odds are better than mine re: infection.


----------



## raven19 (20/5/10)

dbod said:


> ...reckon your odds are better than mine re: infection.



If liquid is getting out - very slim chance of something nasty getting back in (unless through the airlock).

A leaking tap should not mean infection imo - unless something drastically goes wrong.

A spray of metho will aid cleaning of any surface prior to putting the tap back in.


----------



## dashiznit (20/5/10)

The taps on my fermenters tend to drip. Never seen it happen but I do notice that there will be the occasional mark on the spot under the tap. Never had an infection. So not really worried about it.


----------

